# 20" bike mit schaltung???



## trialer (20. April 2004)

hy leutz 
ich hab mir mal so überlegt an mein 20er bike ne gangschaltung zumontieren
würde das so einfach ohne umbau oder so gehen??? wenn ja wieviel würde mich das ca. kosten und was meint ihr dazu.

dankende grüße trialer


----------



## Angelo Berlin (20. April 2004)

HMmm also jetzt erst mal ohne nach dem Grund zu fragen, aber wo und wie genau willst du denn das Schaltwerk besestigen? Passen da überhaupt Naben mit Kassettenaufnahme rein in so nen Rahmen? 

Ansonsten kostets dich halt ne neue Nabe: hast du den Freilauf vorn? Dann gibts snicht viel Auswahl, ich glaub Echo hat ne Starre Nabe, aber ich weiß nicht was die kostet... Sonst halt Hügi, oder Magura für 200 Euro?? Keine Ahnung

ne Kassette und ne neue Kette: 50 Euro oder so? 

n paar neue Speichen: 20 Euro oder so? keine Ahnung

ne Schaltung: Irgendwas halt XT gibts schon ab nem 10er

Schalthebel: dürft halt auch nicht mehr als 15 Eur kosten

Schaltzüge: 1.000.000 Euro wenn man original Shimano kauft!

Und das alles auch noch ohne großen Umbau:
Naja du musst halt nur deine alte Kette öffnen, das hintere Laufrad ausbauen ein Ausfallende an den Rahmen schweißen (wenns Alu ist auch noch wärmebehandeln), Mantel und Schlauch abmontieren, dein Laufrad ausspeichen, die neues Nabe einspeichen, die Kassette draufpacken, Mantel und Schlau wieder draufziehen, das ganze in den vermutlich zu schmalen Rahmen quetschen, Laufrad wieder festschrauben, Schaltwerk dranschrauben, merken dass du dich beim schweißen vertan hast, die neue Kette montieren, Schalthebel irgendwo am Lenker unterbringen, Schaltzüge verlegen und die Schaltung sauber einstellen.

Also alles in allem müsste das wohl in ner halben Stunde erledigt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (20. April 2004)

geht definitiv nicht...weil die HR nabe nur 110mm einbaubreite misst.
was erwartest du dir von einer schaltung..bei der du vorn ein 18er ritzel fährst? 
kettenschlatung hat zuwenig platz...und falls du jetzt auf den gedanken mit der rohloff kommst...und sogar den hinterbau aufbiegen würdest für die 130mm....die rohloff muss man mindestens mit einem 38er platt fahren da das getribe sonnst überlasstet wird...und zwangsläufig zerstört wird


----------



## trialer (20. April 2004)

MHHH STIMMT DES BRINGT NET SO VIEL


----------



## tommytrialer (20. April 2004)

ähm das einzige was möglich ist das man auf beiden seiten nen ritzel ans rad montiert. ganz früher( 80iger) haben das manche leute gemacht und dann immer das hinterrad vertausch.

aber das dürfte bei den heutigen bikes eher schwerer werden sowas zu realisieren


----------



## soma (20. April 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> ähm das einzige was möglich ist das man auf beiden seiten nen ritzel ans rad montiert. ganz früher( 80iger) haben das manche leute gemacht und dann immer das hinterrad vertausch.
> 
> aber das dürfte bei den heutigen bikes eher schwerer werden sowas zu realisieren


Hmm, wie krass wäre es dann, wenn er mal schneller einen Berg hinunter radeln will? Am besten noch während der Fahrt das Rad umbauen, also auf dem Vorderrad nen Stück runterfahren und den Ars*h auf den Lenker setzen. In dieser Zeit dann noch das Hinterrad umbauen.   
Also wenn er das dann drauf hat, würd ich gern ein Vid sehen ^^

Spaßiger Gruss

soma


----------



## KAMIkazerider (20. April 2004)

soma schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, wie krass wäre es dann, wenn er mal schneller einen Berg hinunter radeln will? Am besten noch während der Fahrt das Rad umbauen, also auf dem Vorderrad nen Stück runterfahren und den Ars*h auf den Lenker setzen. In dieser Zeit dann noch das Hinterrad umbauen.
> Also wenn er das dann drauf hat, würd ich gern ein Vid sehen ^^
> 
> Spaßiger Gruss
> ...




kiff net soviel


----------



## soma (21. April 2004)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> kiff net soviel



Och Mensch, lass mich doch auch mal    

soma


----------



## KAMIkazerider (21. April 2004)




----------



## Raimund-Aut (22. April 2004)

@trialer   

Du könntest ja den Hinterbau so weit auseinanderbiegen, dass du eine Sachs 
3x7 Nabe einbauen kannst, die baust du dann noch um auf 9-fach, dann hast du schon mal 27 Gänge. 
Dann montierst du vorne noch eine Kurbel mit drei Kettenblättern und einen Umwerfer und schon hast du eine einzigartige Wahnsinnskiste.
Mit der kannst du dann zwar nicht mehr trialen, aber du hast dann 81 Gänge!!!! Geil nicht?


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (22. April 2004)

Nachdem sich nun fast alle profiliert haben:

Für was brauchst Du eine Schaltung am 20"?

Willst Du damit Wege zwischen Deinen Trainingsmöglichkeiten zurücklegen?

Ich finde die Frage gar nicht so blöd. Mit uns trainiert eine Junge (11) der fährt mit seinem 20" häufig 10 km bis zum Gelände. Anschließend auch wieder nach Hause. Da kann man doch auf so eine Frage kommen?!

Falls es eine 3 Gang Nabenschaltung mit Freilauf geben würde, würde sich manch ein Anfänger darüber freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (22. April 2004)

diese nabe gibts....ich hab sie auf wettkämpfen auch schon öffter bei den kleinen gesehen. jedoch ist diese nabe vom antreten sehr unpräzise.


----------



## Pitty (22. April 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem sich nun fast alle profiliert haben:
> Mit uns trainiert eine Junge (11) der fährt mit seinem 20" häufig 10 km bis zum Gelände. Anschließend auch wieder nach Hause..



Der Junge ist KLASSE! selbst mit 3 Gängen am Hinterrad, wenn der erste zum Trialen taugt, können die beiden anderen auch nicht megalang sein und dann sind 10km hin und zurück WIRKLICH COOL!   

Uncool dagegen ist, sich über die Frage so lustig zu machen, es gibt wirklich sinnige Gründe dafür (wohl nicht im Wettbewerb) aber für Citytrialer die gezwungen sind grössere Entfernungen zurückzulegen doch ne feine Sache.

Nur, weil wahrscheinlich noch keine Firma die Problematik zufriedenstellend gelöst hat, ist die Sache an sich nicht schlecht. 

Pit


----------



## trialer (22. April 2004)

ja ich fahr schon öfter weitere strecken in den nachbarort und das ist halt schon ein großes stück.ich muß mir da halt immer einen abstrampeln


----------



## soma (22. April 2004)

Aus diesem Grunde habe ich mich ja auch für ein 26" entschieden, mit dem man problemlos größere Entfernungen verrichten kann und dazu auch noch relativ komfortabel ist. Weiterhin möchte ich bei diesen Strecken auch keinen Sattel missen.

Okay, klar habe ich mich ein wenig lustig gemacht, aber mehr über diese Idee mit den zwei Ritzeln am Hinterrad. Ansonsten wäre eine Schaltung wirklich sinnvoll. Nur wird wohl eine Nabenschaltung nicht ganz das aushalten, was der SingleSpeed am 20" aushält 

Würd mir auch gern die Rohloff für mein 26" holen, nur weiss ich nicht, wie es da a) mit Garantie aussieht, wenn ich damit trialen würde und b) ob die überhaupt hält. Ansonsten find ich das ne geile Idee...

so denn 

soma


----------



## Angelo Berlin (22. April 2004)

Ich hab mich nicht über die Idee lustig gemacht eine Schaltung am 20" fahren zu wollen, sondern über die Frage der Kosten und vorallem des "wenigen Aufwands".

Aber bei ner Kettenschaltung wäre doch die Saint Nabe mit dem Saint Schaltwerk, das man an der Achse befestigt ne Möglichkeit. (Problem Ausfallende und so...). Aber ob man die Nabe da rein kriegt, und ob die fürs Trialen was taugt ist doch sehr fraglich.

Ein Laufrad neu zu speichen ist übrigens doch ein erhöhter Aufwand meiner Meinung nach!


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (22. April 2004)

Die Rohloff Speedhub wiegt 1.700 Gramm.

Ich glaube das ist selbst für jemanden zu viel der nicht am Gewichtsparfieber leidet. Da ziehts einem wahrscheinlich das Hinterrad nach unten wie ein Stein.

Der Mechanismus da drin ist schon eine "filigrane" Geschichte. Das kann den Trial-Belastungen bestimmt nicht standhalten.

Kosten 750,-- EUR (1/2 Fahrrad).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (22. April 2004)

also soviel ich weiß hatte der martin g mal ne nabenschaltung am rad?


----------



## aramis (23. April 2004)

Ja, aber nicht besonders lange, denn der...





			
				Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Mechanismus da drin ist schon eine "filigrane" Geschichte. Das kann den Trial-Belastungen [...] nicht standhalten.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (23. April 2004)

@ Raimund:

Du bist böse!   

@ rest

Ich wollte mich nicht wirklich ernsthaft über den armen Trialer lustigmachen, ich war nur so begeistert von meiner 81 Gang Idee.

Ich bin früher, vor zig Jahren, noch ohne Auto, auch oft ca 8 km mit dem 20 Zöller in einen Nachbarort gefahren, es war mir zwar immer ziemlich egal, aber wenn man wenig Zeit hat, kann es natürlich ein großes Problem werden, wenn man immer im Trialgang herumdüsen muss. 

Einmal war ich bei einem Freund in Kärnten, dort haben wir die zwei Trialbikes auf einen Anhänger geladen, und sind dann zu zweit mit den Fahrradhelmen am Mofa zum Trialgelände gefahren - Dann haben uns die lieben Executivbeamten aufgehalten - das wurde eine ziemlich lange Diskussion  

Aber es war ein großartiger Anblick, zwei Typen mit Fahrradhelmen, einer im Montydress, auf einem Mofa mit Anhänger, und im Anhänger zwei Kinderräder mit Minisätteln   Ja Ja, Die gute alte Zeit...

@ trialer, Nimm dir ne Pumpe mit, dann kannst du auf der Zwischenstrecke den Luftdruck erhöhen und hast immerhin weniger Rollwiderstand.

Raimund


----------



## soma (23. April 2004)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> @ Raimund:
> Ich wollte mich nicht wirklich ernsthaft über den armen Trialer lustigmachen, ich war nur so begeistert von meiner 81 Gang Idee.


Diese Idee war aber auch wirklich lustig. Habe mich beim durchlesen schon weggeschmissen vor Lachen   

soma


----------



## KAMIkazerider (23. April 2004)

man könnte das ganze natürlich auch mit nem campa 10-fach zahnkranz kombinieren


----------



## Sanitoeter (23. April 2004)

Wie wärs denn mit ner ich sach ma "normalen" Nabenschaltung? so 3-5-7 Gänge?? Gibs doch auch....

zumindest an den ganzen REAL und Praktiker "Bikes"... Einfach alles ausbauen und ran ans 20"


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (23. April 2004)

@Saniteoter: Wir bräuchten halt eine Anleitung für Backwheel-Hops mit Rücktrittbremse von Dir  ;-)


----------



## KAMIkazerider (23. April 2004)

au ja....
ich habs schonmal ausprobiert...aber es nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## aramis (24. April 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> @Saniteoter: Wir bräuchten halt eine Anleitung für Backwheel-Hops mit Rücktrittbremse von Dir  ;-)



Das ist ganz einfach, der Skill ist folgender:
Du trittst beim Backwheelhop ganz normal an, machst dabei aber gleich ne halbe Kurbelumdrehung, sodass der Schokofuß hinten ist. Dann das gleiche mit dem Nicht-Schokofuß, dann wieder mit dem Schoko usw... Wechselst also im Backwheelhop immer das vordere Pedal.


----------



## trialer (24. April 2004)

hey leute
was is den des wenn ich in die pedale trete und des dann so knackst
also immer wenn ich mit dem linken fuß trete dann knackst des irgendwo da bei der pedale. ist das schlimm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dnM (24. April 2004)

den rücktritt kannste doch abmachen beim muddirad


----------



## trialer (24. April 2004)

was für´n rücktritt


----------



## KAMIkazerider (24. April 2004)

@trialer
vieleicht solltest du die 1. Seite auch mal durchlesen


----------



## trialer (24. April 2004)

ja aber des knacksen ist doch immer da beim trettlager oder an der kurbel irgendwo zu hören. 
halt immer wenn ich trette


----------



## KAMIkazerider (25. April 2004)

es könnte sein:

 Die pedale -> zerlegen neufetten, spiel einstellen.
 Innenlager -> ausbauen fetten(gewinde,kapsel), lager prüfen.
 Kurbel -> festziehen? (evtl. 4-kant leicht fetten, auf spiel überprüfen).
 Rahmen -> kettenstreben, tretlagerumgebung auf risse überprüfen.
 Kettenblatt -> kettenblattschrauben überprüfen.

einer der faktoren sollte es sein


----------



## Sanitoeter (25. April 2004)

öhm... mir is da grad was eingefallen.....

ich hab ma in soner Bike Zeitschrift was vonner Shimano Saint Gruppe gelesen, dass das Schaltwerk irgendwie an der Nabe angebracht wird...

vielleicht kann dir das ja weiterhelfen....


----------



## Levelboss (25. April 2004)

Sanitoeter schrieb:
			
		

> öhm... mir is da grad was eingefallen.....
> 
> ich hab ma in soner Bike Zeitschrift was vonner Shimano Saint Gruppe gelesen, dass das Schaltwerk irgendwie an der Nabe angebracht wird...
> 
> vielleicht kann dir das ja weiterhelfen....




Les bitte mal ganz aufmerksam Beitrag #16 durch!


----------



## trialer (29. April 2004)

hy ich wollte mal fragen ob des geht an des univega 20" trial bike ne magura hs 33 hinten dran zu machen (passt die da dran)
thx


----------



## KAMIkazerider (30. April 2004)

dem sollte nichts im wege stehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialer (1. Mai 2004)

@ kamikazerider
jetzt hab ich´s die kurbel war nich richtig angezogen
jetzt kann ich wieder ohne krach zu machen biken 
THX


----------



## KAMIkazerider (2. Mai 2004)




----------



## Scrat (3. Mai 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde die Frage gar nicht so blöd. Mit uns trainiert eine Junge (11) der fährt mit seinem 20" häufig 10 km bis zum Gelände. Anschließend auch wieder nach Hause. Da kann man doch auf so eine Frage kommen?!



Du wirst lachen, aber ich hab' mir auch schon mal überlegt, mir diese "Trail-Gator" (Abschleppstange für'n Kinderrad) zuzulegen, damit ich nicht immer mit'm 20" kurbeln muß...

Das wäre ja vielleicht auch noch 'ne Idee?

Servus, Thomas (noch 6 Tage bis Tübingen 
 )


----------

